# 4 days till Guro Dan's seminar woohoo!



## Damian Mavis (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm attending Dan Inosanto's seminar in Hull Que. this Sat. and Sun. and I can't wait.  I'll let you all know how it went Sunday night!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## bscastro (Jun 18, 2002)

Have fun! I hope to attend his seminar in August in Toronto.

Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2002)

We never got a review!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh ya, I forgot to tell you about it.  It was great!  Guro Dan is alot shorter than I expected, and he was very nice and approachable.  He's got really fast hands, it was impressive to watch him demonstrate.   The seminar itself was very educational, of course they did almost all new stuff I hadn't been practicing...which is good because I learned new things but bad because I didn't get to use what I had already learned and was all psyched up about it haha.  The first day was some JKD/Jun Fan drills and Kali.  The second day was pent jack silat and some knife drills.  All in all I had a great time and can't wait until the next one.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2002)

He's coming to Indiana next month and I hope to make it!

I heard his biography makes a good read?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't know...I've yet to read it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

